# SeaFrance £50



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Just booked a 7 day return with them for £50. 
Thats for me Sue and 6.5m motorhome too! Departure date is 23rd Dec. the cheapest price we have ever paid.

Just got to decide where to go when we get over there now!

Regards Rob.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

You will just get the Christmas markets in. At Cologne there are six to choose from. We always stay on the free stelplaz at Marsdorf GPS is 50degree 54 min 57sec North and 6degree 50min 55sec East. It is behind the multi storey car park and small railway station at front of car park does all day family tickets into city centre for about 6euro.


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tip Traveller, we were just discussing a route from Trier to Cologne!

Might do it the other way round even.
Regards Rob.


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Rob.
Just booked ours with Seafrance (using the MHF discount code of course)
Also got it for £50 return (£49.70 to be exact  )
Thanks for the tip
Cheers Catherine


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*

Best quote I had was £45 return 7m motorhome (£47 with the £2 marine donation).

Trev


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

£55 return including the £2 marine charge for the last week of March next year. Just got to find an open campsite in Brittany now!


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Where do I get the MHF dicount code?


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

finyar said:


> Where do I get the MHF dicount code?


Go to main page, lefthand side near top is Subscriptions list, bottom of list is Subs Discount. This will take you to another screen with a veritable smorgasbord of discounts available to subscribers.

Regards Rob


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Discounts*



finyar said:


> Where do I get the MHF dicount code?


Hi finyar.
You will find the MHF discount codes on the left hand side of the front page of MHF under the heading of "subs discounts"
Hope this helps.  
Regards C


----------

